# Goldie - Inner City Life



## Ulterior Motif (May 11, 2019)

I want to play Inner City Life on my sequencer, but I don't exactly know the drum sequence that drives it. Can anyone translate, as it were, the pattern from the YouTube video into a variation of this tablature?

BD | o-o-------oo----
SN | -o--o--o-o--o--o
Rd | -o-o-o-o-o-o-o-

If that pattern looks familiar, it's because it's the Amen break. With Inner City Life being one of the defining jungle tracks, I'd have thought the Amen would pop up, but it doesn't.


----------

